# Claas Tractors



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

This is just out of curiosity.

I see many different brands of tractors mentioned, but hardly ever Claas, are they not popular and if so do any of you know why?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No dealers. JD engine with Massey/gima transmission if I recall.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Some of the Claas tractors may have Renault heritage. I think Claas bought the facility where Renault built tractors.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all for replying, the reason why I asked is that I see many of them in Europe (through videos) yet hardly mentioned in here though I've seen a few in the fields here in Ontario.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have driven by this place a few times south of Sioux Falls,SD.I thought it was a dealer but looks like they prep the tractors after import.

https://www.argusleader.com/story/news/business-journal/2016/08/23/global-manufacturer-prepare-tractors-sd/89116728/


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 1, 2020)

slowzuki said:


> No dealers.


It's not just a matter of no dealers, but also that a lot of dealers that do carry Claas are Deere/CNH stores, and while they carry the hay equipment they don't seem inclined to sell tractors. I don't know if that would be a dealer choice to not support two tractor lines, or if Deere/CNH won't let them deal a second brand of tractors.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Claas forage equipment dealerships don’t sell the tractor lines, I’ve only personally seen new claas tractors for sale in Quebec Canada likely due to the French connection to France. There are lots of late model Renault’s there too. I’m not certain but most of the others in Canada are used euro imports.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

disenchanted said:


> It's not just a matter of no dealers, but also that a lot of dealers that do carry Claas are Deere/CNH stores, and while they carry the hay equipment they don't seem inclined to sell tractors. I don't know if that would be a dealer choice to not support two tractor lines, or if Deere/CNH won't let them deal a second brand of tractors.


Cat dealers carry Claas here ,combines anyway

They also carry Agco MF hay equipment and also planters.


----------

